# Mechanical pencil



## Welshman (Sep 12, 2021)

I’m very new to drawing . I’m into my 60s but I want to give this a shot. I have a lot of different graphite pencils but was thinking of getting some Mexicali ones as well. They all seemed to be marked a mm size instead of 2B4B etc. Is there any relation to these 2 ways
Thanks in advance


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

Real drawing pencils and leads are designated by lead hardness/softness (H,F,B,2B,.....6B, etc.) If you're serious about drawing , get and use only pencils or leads that have hardness/softness designations.


----------



## Kenny (Nov 5, 2021)

I use Staedtler mechanical lead holders and Staedtler leads they seem to be the best to me...also a few other 'specialized' wooden pencils.


----------



## prburkhardt (9 mo ago)

I use 5 and 7mm Pentel P205 for everything and charcoal to shade.


----------

